# Veneer Stone on Cement Board?



## bstormes

I'm working on my fireplace and was wondering if I can put the veneer stone right to the cement board. The cement board has two sides...smooth and rough. I put the smooth side towards the wall and left the rough side faced out. I was planning on putting the veneer stone on that, but some other masons told me to put the wire mesh up with a scratch coat. Is this really needed for an inside fireplace?


----------



## GoToBrick

what kind of stone is it? ledgestone I probably would mesh it, fieldstone I dont think would make a difference unless it was really slick, something like a bucks county limestone I would just stick it to the cement board


----------



## bstormes

*Ledgestone*

It's Durango Ledgestone.


----------



## GoToBrick

yeah I would mesh it and use coarse thread screws just for the fact you never know what will happen,you might look up one day to see a kid climb the stone and get on the mantel,lol


----------



## insane

With out a doubt use mesh with scratch coat.

Tim


----------



## NJ Brickie

I would say the mesh and the scratch coat are a waste of time and money. I would adhere the stones with thinset and be done with it. On an inside installation that is the only way I have done it. The thinset will out preform mortar mix when it comes to adhesion and that is the most important thing with cultured stone.


----------



## bert0168

No mesh. I did just that in my house around a wood stove. 2 yrs and no problems.


----------



## Tscarborough

No mesh, thinset.


----------



## tkle

I'm with TSC.Throw in a little glue or get fortified thinset for a little added insurance. 
I am very glad you noticed the rough side. Some of them idiots out there the crap they leave us to work with...:notworthy


----------



## angus242

Yes, if you use thinset, get a good quality modified like Mapei Ultraflex 2.


----------



## bartelconst

We use thinset as a base coat over cement board. Trowel it on with a thick notch trowel and install stone with regular mortar after the thinset dries. I've even used this same technique on painted concrete block and it works great. Use a good thinset and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Rockmonster

No mesh, thinset....I'm with that....the thinset as a basecoat?:confused1:that seems to add a step that is not needed.....Maybe attaching to painted block, but in that case, I would mesh....whatever you have success with....


----------



## qbhome

bartelconst said:


> We use thinset as a base coat over cement board. Trowel it on with a thick notch trowel and install stone with regular mortar after the thinset dries. I've even used this same technique on painted concrete block and it works great. Use a good thinset and you won't have any problems.


You did this for an exterior? but why the regular mortar, why not just the thinset itself? what thinset did you use?


----------



## qbhome

NJ Brickie said:


> I would say the mesh and the scratch coat are a waste of time and money. I would adhere the stones with thinset and be done with it. On an inside installation that is the only way I have done it. The thinset will out preform mortar mix when it comes to adhesion and that is the most important thing with cultured stone.


how about outside/exterior? is there thinset that can withstand exterior climate?


----------



## dom-mas

get exterior grade thinset. ever seen exterior tiles? i know you have


----------



## qbhome

yes i'm looking into Ultraflex LFT from Mapei


----------



## J-b-stonecraft

NJ Brickie said:


> I would say the mesh and the scratch coat are a waste of time and money. I would adhere the stones with thinset and be done with it. On an inside installation that is the only way I have done it. The thinset will out preform mortar mix when it comes to adhesion and that is the most important thing with cultured stone.



I'm starting soon a natural stone Slab vaneer job. over wood framed & durarock covered. for a fireplace insert. Natural blue stone slabs. one inch thick biggest piece is 6ft x20" planned on useing thinset for heavy tile along with brick ties attached to stone. 


NJ Brickie said:


> I would say the mesh and the scratch coat are a waste of time and money. I would adhere the stones with thinset and be done with it. On an inside installation that is the only way I have done it. The thinset will out preform mortar mix when it comes to adhesion and that is the most important thing with cultured stone.


I'm starting a Slab vaneer indoor fireplace. It's wood framed then durarock covered. for a fireplace insert. It's Natural thermaled blue stone slabs. one inch thick. biggest piece is 67"x17" I planned on useing thinset for heavy tile along with brick ties attached to stone. Any suggestions will help. Like if I should scratch coat & lath also etc. Thanks!


----------

